# Sub- Fully Insured- will go where the snow is! IL-IN-MI-OH, more...



## drewgrant (Jan 12, 2011)

Chicago Area sub- I carry Comp, Liability, Auto and Umbrella, and am willing to travel for work- Reliable & professional with good well-maintained equip can plow, shovel, snow-blow & hand spread salt, etc. working for $75/truck hour and can be to IN, Southwest MI in a matter of hours to help with your lake-effect!


----------

